# Video: Kanga + BMG + quick empty trailer



## Ekka (Jul 18, 2006)

Second day out for the BMG and I'm hooked. :biggrinbounce2: 

Nice bit of gear and the swiveling part is a treat. Comes real handy for dragging and loading a chipper too I'll bet.

Anyway, 3.40mins and 18.4mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/kangabmgtrailer.wmv


----------



## xtremetrees (Jul 18, 2006)

Koolies nice gear bro. Hey, what kinda vid editor ya got. Im looking at $100 for adobe vid editor. what features should I look for? Im making um in short clips i got like 2 mins with a card in a cheap camera..
Right on to down under!


----------



## Ekka (Jul 18, 2006)

Mate, I use Ulead10.

Dig this, flash overlays, and up to 6 overlay tracks! That 6 visual overlays, picture in picture, chroma key.

You have 2 audio overlay tracks, one for mic and one for music.

1 title overlay track.

It's way easy to use, I love it.

Before you get all carried away why dont you try out a trial version, download a huge file from Ulead's site and try it.

Also, what format does your camera shoot in?

I did find Ulead has trouble with some mpeg4 .mov stuff, but heck, there's that many stupid vid formats i bought a converter tool which also gets bamboozled every now and then.

Ulead 10 mate, give it a go.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 19, 2006)

good vid, handy grapple to have with rubbish palms to dispose of


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice toy! I could have used that this morning loading rounds of oak onto my pickup! 


Let's see you try that double log trick with some oak of that size!  


So, what kind of weight can that thing lift?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Looks like it will work out for you really well! I wish we'd had one of those when i was doing palm work for my dad a few years back. Sure would be great for dragging huge piles of frounds.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi Ekka

Is that a Branch Manager Grapple ive seen in US mags or just a similar type of thing. If its a BMG who is selling them out here and how much? Or did you bring it in yourself?

Trev


----------



## Ekka (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, that's TNT's Branch Manager Grapple, I did a deal with him and 5 months later got it.  

The Kanga can lift around 250kg minus the weight off the BMG. But with a few extra blokes hanging off the back it can lift a lot more. 

Also if loading up hill it lifts more, so I carefully select the terrain for loading to maximise each lift.


----------

